# Dr. Baker's Famous...!  Cornell University 1955



## pops6927

__





						Dr. Baker's Famous Chicken BBQ
					

http://chla.library.cornell.edu/cgi/t/text/pageviewer-idx?c=chla;cc=chla;rgn=full%20text;idno=7031969_8503_011;didno=7031969_8503_011;view=image;seq=0002;node=7031969_8503_011%3A2.1




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








__





						Fireman's Chicken - Variation of Cornell Chicken
					

When my dad had his store in our little town of Adams Center, NY., our Volunteer Fire Department would have their annual Fireman's Field Days in August. There were rides and games and beer of course; plus they'd have a big pit Chicken BBQ every...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




ttps://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/firemans-chicken-from-the-famous-dr-baker.285777/





__





						Heart-Healthy Modified Fireman's Chicken
					

I just loved the Dr. Baker's Broiler Sauce invented by Dr. Baker in the 1950's when he cross-bred a  type of chicken and invented "the broiler":  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/firemans-chicken-variation-of-cornell-chicken  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dr-bakers-famous-chicken-bbq...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

